# Voice / 6g data plan examples



## jay1975 (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey guys, Im not sure what voice plan i should get with the 6g data plan. Hoping some of you guys can shed some light on what our options are. A couple of different examples would be great for those who don't know what is available. 
I'm sure it would also help speed up the line if we knew what we wanted going in tomorrow. It was very cool to see what was happening the past few weeks.


----------



## MoveZig (Jul 9, 2008)

If you don't talk much, I suggest the cheapest plan. It's from Fido and it's $27.45 ($20+$6.95+$0.50) for 200 anytime minutes.

$27.45+$30=$57.45 (200 anytime minutes + 6 GB)

This basic plan has no features except call waiting and conference call. If you want voice mail, it's $7/mo. But you might be able to get the $11/mo value pack: voice mail, call display, and some text messages.

$27.45+$30+$11=$68.45 (200 anytime minutes + 6 GB + $11 value pack)

One thing that was brought to my attention is that Fido has a much smaller network than Rogers, but it still covers all metropolitan areas. If you will be traveling outside the Fido areas, you might want to pay $5/mo to be able to access the expanded (Rogers) network for free, avoiding the $0.25/min charge.

$27.45+$30+$11+$5=$73.45

I think I'll ask for the $11 value pack, but not have the expanded network.

You can see it's more expensive that the base iPhone plan (150 daytime minutes + e&w + 400 MB), which is $67.45/mo. But it's a much better plan, in my opinion.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Good idea! It is hard to figure what to go for. The Rogers iPhone plan page still does not show a $30/6gig plan.

FYI: as of yesterday afternoon, Rogers customer support (corporate plan) still claimed no knowledge of pricing or anything else re iPhone. I was trying to figure whether to stay on my corporate plan or if I might be better off (considering my usage) jumping to individual.


----------



## machael (Apr 27, 2008)

here's what i'm going to do and it'll (unfortunately) be around $100 a month. i was originally going to go w/ the $25 for 250 anytime minutes but after reading the (FAQ) i realized that i wouldn't be eligible for the subsidized pricing if i went that route (brand new rogers customer, no rogers services (not available in my area except rogers wireless))

*Voice:* Mega Time 35 ($35) - 200+50 bonus WD+Unlimited EW+Network Calling
Rogers.com $10 Activation Credit

*Data:* 6GB limited time offer ($30)

*Text:* 2500 sent ($10)
*
Call Display/Visual Voice Mail:* $7 and $8 respectively

*System Access Fee:* $6.95

*911:* .50

For a grand total of: $97.45 ($102.32 after tax)

I'm not particularly bothered by the 3 year contract either. I haven't had a cell phone in 11 years and this is the only one I'm gonna buy regardless of if apple comes out with a new one every year from now. 

I'd say that's my 2 cents but really, I don't have that to spare tptptptp


----------



## cowasaki (Feb 13, 2008)

Voice: Incoming 35 ($35) 150+100bonus - Unlimited Evenings and weekends starting at 7pm - Per second billing Unlimited incoming calls

No Activation Fee - $5 extended network charge

Data: 6GB limited time offer ($30)

Text: 2500 sent ($10)

Call Display/Visual Voice Mail: $7 and $8 respectively

System Access Fee: $6.95

911: .50

For a grand total of: $95.45 

I think i got that right!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

*VOICE*: My5 25 *$25.00*

*DATA*: 6 GB/$30 iPhone Launch Promotion *$30.00*

*ADD-ON*: Caller ID *$7.00*

*ADD-ON*: Visual Voicemail *$8.00*

------

*SYSTEM ACCESS FEE*: *$6.95*

*911 FEE*: *$0.50*

------

*MONTHLY TOTAL*: *$77.45* (_$87.52 with taxes_)

------
------

*HANDSET*: 16 GB iPhone (Black) *$349.00**

*Ineligible for bill credit due to selected voice plan.


----------



## twolf3232 (Jan 26, 2006)

Here's the one I worked out using Fido. I'm a very light mobile phone user (it's the Moblie Me integration that has me excited about the iPhone), and I'm just a bit too old to have gotten into the text thing, so this plan would suit me.

Voice - 200 Anytime minutes - $20
Data - 6GB - $30
Caller ID a la carte - $7
System Access - $6.95
911 - $0.50
Taxes - 13%
Grand Total: $72.83


----------



## corey111 (Jul 9, 2007)

can you add the value packs with fido?


----------



## twolf3232 (Jan 26, 2006)

corey111 said:


> can you add the value packs with fido?


Yes

http://www.fido.ca/web/content/phonepromo/promo_q208_iphone


----------



## Cor roC (Jun 20, 2007)

I have the $20 voice plan, and have for a while (I've been a rogers customer for years now). Because that is so (me NOT being a new customer), do I still get the subsidized price ($199) even though my voice plan is under $30? I figured since the plan I'm on (and the current phone I'm using) are both over a year old, I figured I would still get the subsidized iPhone price. Am I right/wrong?


----------



## smeerdude (Nov 16, 2007)

are Family plans available with the Iphone?


----------



## Siebel (Aug 18, 2005)

For the ones that need both call display and 2500 text messages, there's a value pack for Smartphone at $15. You save $2 per month and you get voice mail (nor VVM) and a bunch of other things.

https://www.rogers.com/web/content/wireless-plans/essentials?content10=compare_value_packs#start


----------



## tleveque (Jul 3, 2008)

Here is a Google spreadsheet I did to compare different Fido plans.
Google Docs - iPhoneFido

The difference between the first and the second one is the hypothetical possibility of using the $11 package for both caller Id and visual voice mail. Since nothing is really clear on the web site....

What is funny is that, that option is $2 cheaper than the $60 iPhone plan with only 400Mb!!
Even if we have to pay $7 + $8 for caller Id and voice mail it is still almost the same price but we have 6Gb instead of 400Mb!!!!!

Note that the taxes calculated are for Quebec province. %5 + %7.5....

The forth column is my current plan. 150 minutes + night & weekend unlimited for $30. I know that this plan does not exist anymore.


----------



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

Just make sure you ask about their other plans when you are there. The plans on the website are not all of them and certainly not always the best deal.

For example, I can get the non-advertised regional plan:

200 Anytime Minutes (+50bonus on 3yr) = 250
7pm evenings & weekends
The Usual per second billing

for $20 per month

On the website, that same plan, has no bonus minutes or unlimited eve/wknd


Then for $11 more you can get CallerID (name+number), Enhanced Voicemail (non Visual), 175 text messages and a few other useless features. It would be nice if they changed this to $13 and changed it to VMM.


----------



## ..........? (Dec 25, 2005)

twolf3232 said:


> Here's the one I worked out using Fido. I'm a very light mobile phone user (it's the Moblie Me integration that has me excited about the iPhone), and I'm just a bit too old to have gotten into the text thing, so this plan would suit me.
> 
> Voice - 200 Anytime minutes - $20
> Data - 6GB - $30
> ...


this is exactly what i will be getting since i am on the 20 dollar for 200 minutes which come up around 40 dollars. but i am tempted to change it to fido to fido plus since it you sign a three year agreement you get 50 more minutes which add up to 200 minutes plus anyone you call or call to that is a fido or rogers number will not eat up the minutes. For me i get mots of my phone call from cellphones.


----------



## LordofX (Jul 4, 2008)

I was curious, i kno that no one really has definate answers but does any one have an opinion on whether or not you will be able to add iphone value bundles to regular voice plans,

If so i was thinking of doing MY5 25 for $25 per month 
6GB data for $30 per month
15 iPhone Value Pack for $15 per month 
plus access fees like $8 per month
plus taxes like $9 per month
* Total $88.14 * (roughly)

So that plan if okayed by rogers would give me Unlimited Talk, Text with my5, 100(+50) anytime minutes and 1000 evening and weekend minutes + 6GB of data + Call display + 2500 additional texts + 2500 Forwarding minutes.

I dont kno if this can be done but if it can i think it's fairly good value


----------



## adam1185 (Feb 16, 2005)

Here's what I'm considering.

$30 - 6 GB data
$20 - Mega My5 20 plan (200 WD + unlimited evenings and weekends + MY5 Canada Wide)
$11 - Value pack including call display, enhanced voice messaging, who called, mobile backup, and 125 text messages.

Is 'enhanced voice messaging' the same as visual voicemail on the iPhone or would I have to pay extra for that?


----------



## machael (Apr 27, 2008)

it is not the same thing


----------



## adam1185 (Feb 16, 2005)

Well that's terrible. Has anyone tried haggling with them to see if they can bump it up to visual voicemail?


----------



## seiler (Jul 10, 2008)

my rogers plan is up for renewal, so once the 6gig plan was announced i started talking to them. basically, same as everyone else trying to get details, they don't know anything much 'cause it's not all finalized.

so pretty much have to call tomorrow to start seeing what you can get.


----------



## LordofX (Jul 4, 2008)

i kno no one can give a definite answer on this but does any one have an opinion on whether the iphone value packs can be added to a regular voice plan?


----------



## htdub (Sep 11, 2007)

LordofX said:


> i kno no one can give a definite answer on this but does any one have an opinion on whether the iphone value packs can be added to a regular voice plan?


They can only be applied to iPhone plans., but it's just a recycle of the existing Smartphone Value Pack

Rogers.com $15 Smartphone Value Pack


----------



## LordofX (Jul 4, 2008)

ok, well like u said, thats pretty much the same thing, im thinking i mite do something like 

MY5 25 for *$25*, *$30* 6GB, *$15* Value Pack 

Gives me unlimited talk and text to my5 + 100(+50) antime minutes, lots of data, caller id, and xtra texts for 80 plus taxes so like *$88* per month, still mite be a little pricey but i suppose i can always tweak it.


----------



## jay1975 (Jul 4, 2008)

Cor roC said:


> I have the $20 voice plan, and have for a while (I've been a rogers customer for years now). Because that is so (me NOT being a new customer), do I still get the subsidized price ($199) even though my voice plan is under $30? I figured since the plan I'm on (and the current phone I'm using) are both over a year old, I figured I would still get the subsidized iPhone price. Am I right/wrong?


Hey there, im wondering the same thing. My contract is up ( i recieved one of the letters offering 3 months unlimited calling of an entire term of free incoming when i renew my contract.....what do you guys think is better?) So im wondering if i can get the 199$ 8g. .....my current voice plan is 150/Unltd Early Eve/Wkds Plan..(planning on changing it) for $37. Also....can someone explain the My5 Plan...can i pick a land line as well as cell numbers? and does it include any minutes for calls to numbers other than the 5 you choose?
Thanks for the great advice on the voice plans in this thread


----------



## TornStar (Feb 13, 2006)

I just spoke to the sales guy at the Fido kiosk and he said that the $30 / 6GB had to be with a voice plan that is $35.00 or more! Which sucks because I would like to have the $20.00 plan + $30/6GB.

Has anyone else heard this? Guess we'll see tomorrow if this is true?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

TornStar said:


> I just spoke to the sales guy at the Fido kiosk and he said that the $30 / 6GB had to be with a voice plan that is $35.00 or more! Which sucks because I would like to have the $20.00 plan + $30/6GB.
> 
> Has anyone else heard this? Guess we'll see tomorrow if this is true?


I've heard that as well.

But it's wrong.


----------



## twolf3232 (Jan 26, 2006)

HowEver said:


> I've heard that as well.
> 
> But it's wrong.


Really? It's right in the FAQ. Have you heard something to override this?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

twolf3232 said:


> Really? It's right in the FAQ. Have you heard something to override this?


What FAQ are you talking about? The iPhone?

The question was about the $30/6GB data plan. You can use it with any voice plan.


----------



## twolf3232 (Jan 26, 2006)

HowEver said:


> What FAQ are you talking about? The iPhone?
> 
> The question was about the $30/6GB data plan. You can use it with any voice plan.


Ah. My brain is finally starting to fall apart on this topic. I was mixing this up with the $30 minimum plan for the hardware discount. Thank goodness all the speculation ends in about 12 hours.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

TornStar said:


> I just spoke to the sales guy at the Fido kiosk and he said that the $30 / 6GB had to be with a voice plan that is $35.00 or more! Which sucks because I would like to have the $20.00 plan + $30/6GB.
> 
> Has anyone else heard this? Guess we'll see tomorrow if this is true?


The way it was explained to me from the rep, was that you can get a lower than $30/mth plan but the price of the iPhone (8gb) is bumped up to $249.


----------



## webterractive (Jun 13, 2008)

*Understand!!!*

You iPhone-junkies don't understand, the $30/6GB plan is only a smoke screen to get you guys to shut up. If you read the little writing you will see that nothing has changed and in addition to the extra value plans already available for the over-hyped device you will pretty much pay the same. The true prize is that if you're really desperate for this iPod with a dial tone then you'll think that you've scored with this $30 addon.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

webterractive said:


> You iPhone-junkies don't understand, the $30/6GB plan is only a smoke screen to get you guys to shut up. If you read the little writing you will see that nothing has changed and in addition to the extra value plans already available for the over-hyped device you will pretty much pay the same. The true prize is that if you're really desperate for this iPod with a dial tone then you'll think that you've scored with this $30 addon.


The $30/6GB data plan can be used with *any* voice plan and *any* phone. It's a massive sea change in the cost of data in Canada. It also isn't just for wap but also for html browsing, and can be used to tether a computer (which the iPhone cannot do).

Sure, it solves the problem of the high cost of data for 10,000 iPhone customers.

Why are you here?


----------



## webterractive (Jun 13, 2008)

*Plan details*

The $30/6GB is for a limited time only
You need to be a new customer
The 3yr commitment must be signed before Aug, 31, 2008
A valid voice plan must be bundled with the $30/GB addon for the device
I asked for the Blackberry 9000 (Bold) supposedly coming out on the 25th if this plan will work, the answer no!

I'm thinking of either waiting for the Bold or I might settle down for the Telus HTC S640 if I get impatient.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

webterractive said:


> The $30/6GB is for a limited time only


Correct! (So what--it's available, isn't it? I'll take 3 years of data savings for $30 please Alex!)



webterractive said:


> You need to be a new customer


Wrong! Completely wrong!



webterractive said:


> The 3yr commitment must be signed before Aug, 31, 2008


Correct! (Yes, a cell phone company wants you to commit to a three-year plan to get a massive deal on cell data. Go figure!)



webterractive said:


> A valid voice plan must be bundled with the $30/GB addon for the device


Kind of! (You can have a $1/minute voice plan, and not use it. But if you have a cell phone, what's the point of that?)



webterractive said:


> I asked for the Blackberry 9000 (Bold) supposedly coming out on the 25th if this plan will work, the answer no!


So what? The phone isn't out yet, the answer of course is no. There are no rules until the phone is being sold.



webterractive said:


> I'm thinking of either waiting for the Bold or I might settle down for the Telus HTC S640 if I get impatient.


So what! This isn't your blog.

Please stop posting misinformation. There are enough unknown details without completely wrong details being posted repeatedly.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

And also.

To get around the voice plan part, there is a $0 plan you can sign up for that costs $1 per minute if you actually use voice.



> FOR ROGERS:
> THis is what the agents have.
> 
> Eligible
> ...


----------

